# [SOLVED] phpMyAdmin 3.3.5.1 upgrade - no databases

## Joseph_sys

I just upgraded to phpMyAdmin 3.3.5.1 (from 2.11.10) but the databases are not showing.

I have some notes from previous upgrades:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Update MySQL's grant tables and the pmadb database:
> 
>      mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/2.5.7_p1/sqlscripts/mysql/2.5.7_p1_create.sql

 

so it would be: 

mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/3.3.5.1/sqlscripts/

but there are no scripts in this directory.

I can login to phpMyAdmin 3.3.5.1 just fine; it is showing some unrelated errors:

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Designer: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['tracking'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Tracking: Disabled

and

Your PHP parameter session.gc_maxlifetime  is lower that cookie validity configured in phpMyAdmin, because of this, your login will expire sooner than configured in phpMyAdmin.
```

but these are not related to databases not showing.Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sun Aug 29, 2010 3:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n3r0

I recently encountered the same problem.

Adding the code below to your config.inc.php for each server should fix the problem.

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db'] = array('%');

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['hide_db'] = '';
```

In the latest version the only_db and hide_db globals are introduced/enforced within database_interface.lib.php resulting in "No databases" if they are unset.

Similarly you could alter the above lines to explicitly show or hide some databases if you wish.

Hope that helps.

----------

## Joseph_sys

That was it; thank you!

----------

## donjames

Hi,

I had the same problem -- "no databases" -- when I tried to use phpmyadmin.  

Added the two lines in config.inc.php and now it works.

Thanks a bunch,

Don James

----------

## cappaberra

THANK YOU!  Worked for me too...  :Smile: 

----------

## MerlinYoda

Thank you a thousand-fold!   :Very Happy: 

On the other hand, this has got to be one of *the* stupidest "features" I've run across. What's even worse is that there is *no* mention of this in the sample config (config.sample.inc.php)!

----------

## RAPHEAD

Worked for me upgrading from 2.3.x with

webapp-config --upgrade --secure -d _phpmyadmin phpmyadmin 3.3.8.1

----------

